# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  معالجة حرق الزيت أو الماء الساخن

## أمل الظهور

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  

السلام عليكم والرحمة  
 
علاج لحرق الجلد من الزيت أو الماء الساخن  
أخوأتي أخوتي .... 
الآن نحن في فصل الشتاء وما أكثر ما نتعرض نحن وأطفالنا ...للحروق ...سواء ونحن نستحم من الماء  
او و نحن في المطبخ نقلي بالزيت ...سواء في الشتاء أو الصيف ... 
 
الآن ... 
بعد الحرق مباشرة لا تنتظر بل على الفور  
خذ علبة زيت القلي البارد واخلطه مع حليب سائل  
وضعه على الجلد المحترق .... 
 
الزيت الحار  
أنا بنفسي مجربته  
تدفق على يدي زيت حااار جدا .... 
وضعت عليه فورا زيت بارد وحليب سائل  
والحمد لله لم يبقى أثر في يدي ....أبدا... 
 
أما الماء الحار ... 
فأخي أحترق من الماء الحار وهو يستحم  
وضعنا له الزيت والحليب بعد الحرق مباشرة  
والحمد لله لم يتأثر.... 

الله يبعد الشر عنكم .... 


تجربة حبيت أكتبها لكم وان شاء الله تستفيدون منها .... 



دامت الصحة تاج على رؤوسكم

----------


## بنوتة توتة

*يحرقنا ويداوينا*
*تسلمي حبيتي ع المعلومه معلومة جديد*
*يعطيكِ الله العافية*

----------


## أمل الظهور

مشكورة بنووووت 

يحرقنا الحار ويداوينا البارد ....

تسلمي على المرور 

يعطيك ربي العافيه

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

ما شاء الله .. من جد غريبه نحترق في نفس الوقت ..

ونعاجه بنفس الوقت .. 

يعطيك ربي الف عافيه ..

بنتظار جديدك ..

دمتي بصحه ..

----------


## أمل الظهور

شكرا اخي شبكة الناصرة 

حضور لا حرمنا منه

يعطيك الصحة والعافيه

----------

